# Got my eye and wallet looking at this



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2011)

WHY? just cause 8) and for deer season, something differant for me maybe, just could get me to not use my muzzy for the first time in years :| 

Rossi, The Ranch Hand

The Ranch Hand has a 12-inch barrel, with a gold-bead front sight with an adjustable buckhorn rear sight and I love the oversized loop lever. =P~ 

With a 12″ barrel and a rifle-spec reciever- you imagine what the handloaders will do with this?

Please don't imitate GunSmoke or Terminator 2 :LOL2:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 23, 2011)

I like cowboy guns....I don't have any but they are cool. American Western Arms made something similar to that, I think they made a lever gun like that, but they also made a pump, which is way cool if you ask me. I believe they are out of business now though.

There doesn't have to be a reason or even a real use when it comes to guns, my dad just picked up an ak pistol....


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2011)

Go for it! It looks cool.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 25, 2011)

12" barrel?????? What caliber is it?????


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 25, 2011)

lswoody said:


> 12" barrel?????? What caliber is it?????




chambered in either .38 Spl./.357 Mag., .44 Mag. or .45 Colt. 

I want the 44m mag. =P~


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 26, 2011)

Another cool gun from rossi! They are the ones that took the taurus judge and made it a 45 colt/.410 carbine called the circuit judge... definately a very creative bunch of folks!


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 18, 2011)

Just like Steve Mcqueens "mares leg" in the "Wanted Dead or Alive" tv series.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Henry is making some too.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 18, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> Just like Steve Mcqueens "mares leg" in the "Wanted Dead or Alive" tv series.



YES :mrgreen: 


here's a cool look at it, it has a mobile phone vid to pick from also
https://www.gunblast.com/Rossi-RanchHand.htm


----------

